
Ask HN: How did you learn to dance? - artfs
I am especially interested in good video tutorials, but any advice would be greatly appreciated.
======
ClassyJacket
Are you trying to learn a specific style of dance? If so, lessons.

Or do you just want to not feel awkward in a nightclub? If so, MDMA.

